# Anyone Have Experience With A L.C.S.W?



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

My therapist is an L.C.S.W. Anybody have any experience with a therapist who posses this credential? If so, how did it go? Good? Bad? I'm new to therapy, only been to 4 sessions and I'm not quite sure how it works yet. I'm going for my Anxiety and O.C.D. issues. He hasn't really given me any strategies yet to combat these issues, he's more like somebody to talk to. IDK. We get along well and he's very understanding, not judgmental, etc. It's mostly just me talking the whole time and him listening, on a broad array of subjects, such as issues with my ex-girlfriend, issues with my parents, etc. We actually haven't gone too far in depth regarding my anxiety and O.C.D. issues yet, we just sort of touched the surface. Should I take the initiative and talk about these issues or wait for him to ask me? I told him a few things, such as how I have to clean certain things because I think they're contaminated, my fear of garbage cans and a few other contamination issues. Again, I just feel like he's there to listen and make small comments\advice every now and then, not really offer strategies, such as C.B.T., that I can implement. Maybe I need to see a psychiatrist for that? Maybe my view of a therapist and their objectives\goals is convoluted?


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, my therapist (if I remember correctly) also has that credential as well. It sounds like your therapist is taking a non-directive approach (google Carl Rogers) which contrasts with CBT's directive approach. In contrast, my therapist uses CBT though I'm also relying on CBT workbooks that I've found on my own and I've been making a lot of improvements.

I suggest to stay with your therapist but to also find CBT workbooks for SAD or in general as well as researching about it online. You can use your therapist as a supporter so that you don't get lonely while trying to overcome SAD. Of course, this would mean that you would have to bring on the topic of Anxiety and OCD. 

Plus, he can reveal important info that you wouldn't have known if you were treating yourself. For instance, my therapist made me realize that I had low self-esteem (believe it or not, I didn't think I had that).

Otherwise, you can find a therapist specialized in treating Anxiety and OCD with CBT.


----------



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, I'm going to start an O.C.D. workbook soon. I'm also reading a book called "Brain Lock". I agree with you. My therapist is taking a person-centered therapy approach. He's definitely trying to make me seek an introspective look and aim towards personal growth. It seems he's very non-judgmental. I do most of the talking and he chimes in every now and then. Thank you for pointing out the different approaches in therapy.


----------

